# how can i remove my AK slant muzzle break



## Agent 47

Ok i was thinking of replacing my slant muzzle break with a 74s muzzle break but i don't know how. like what tools do i need to remove it


----------



## GURU1911

Is the muzzle brake screwed on / soldered on ????? 

If you have a bench vise: Remove magazine. Pull back the charging bolt & visually check chamber to insure the weapon is unloaded. Clamp muzzle brake in padded vise jaws. Turn rifle counter-clockwise in an attempt to unscrew unless it is a right hand thread. If so, then turn rifle in the opposite direction. 

If brake is soldered on: Use a propane / acetylene torch to heat brake enough to break the solder bond, while the brake is clamped in the vise.

Guru1911


----------



## zhurdan

Good lord!!!! DO NOT CLAMP the muzzle brake in a vise!!!

There's a detent on most if not all AK's behind the slant break. After checking if the weapon is clear, simply press in the detent with your finger and unscrew the slant break. That is, of course, if it isn't soldered on.










It's the little thingy sticking out of the front of the front site base. It's spring loaded. It's also there so you can clock a slant break for left or right handed individuals.


----------



## Scorpion8

GURU1911 said:


> Clamp muzzle brake in padded vise jaws.





zhurdan said:


> Good lord!!!! DO NOT CLAMP the muzzle brake in a vise!!!
> 
> There's a detent on most if not all AK's behind the slant break. After checking if the weapon is clear, simply press in the detent with your finger and unscrew the slant break. That is, of course, if it isn't soldered on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the little thingy sticking out of the front of the front site base. It's spring loaded. It's also there so you can clock a slant break for left or right handed individuals.


TG you said that before me. Sheesh. That spring-loaded detent is there to clock the slant-brake in the right direction for muzzle climb reduction when in full-auto. Takes less time to remove it then it does to type this.


----------

